# Pump Meeting!



## shell123x (Nov 16, 2010)

This morning I woke up to find a letter in the post telling me they have prepared a pump meeting for me on the 25th of November. Luckily my Manager is very good with my Diabetes and always lets me take the time off work to attend appointments so she's approved of me going. However I am still a bit up in the air about the pump as I am doing the carb counting and I thought I was doing well until this weekend into this week where my blood has been up and down again  I just wanted some reviews on the pump and what kinda things happen in the meeting?

Shell


----------



## shiv (Nov 16, 2010)

Shell don't worry if carb counting is not going perfectly - to be honest, unless it's labelled, it rarely does! And even if it has labelling, it often doesn't go right. Don't be put off by that. You will soon work out what works for you and your ratios etc  and remember, there are loads of things that can make your bloods swing up and down - so it might not be to do with carb counting at all!

The best person to contact about what happens in the meeting is probably your DSN. I would imagine it would be discussing what pumping is like and perhaps having a look at a couple if your hospital have them to hand.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 16, 2010)

I never had a pump meeting Shell , but i should imagine its about the pros and cons and whether you really want it , after 7 weeks of being on the pump and my blood sugars improving dramatically i suggest everybody at least give it a go , you can always revert back to injections if its not for you  I absolutely Love mine


----------



## bev (Nov 16, 2010)

The only pump meeting we had was when we were told the Consultant was going to ask for funding. Perhaps its just to make sure you understand all the pro's and con's before making a final decision.Bev


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 16, 2010)

I didn't get go to a pump meeting and for me it was the spirit pump or nothing without another battle so delaying pumping even longer

I suspect they will show you puts they supply (hopefully more than one) infusion sets, go through pumping they may have a couple of pumpers there to share their experience of pumping!

As to your weekend levels, don't be over worry about it, as you do get better at regconising why it went wrong etc..

I have a philosophy about my life of diabetes, there a very large set of spanners sat just above me rattleing away and at any one point one can full and put the spanner in the works..


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Shell, my pump meeting consisited of me looking at each of the pumps available and deciding which one I would like, make, colur etc. Once I had decided we had a look at infusion sets. I hadn't got my funding at this point but once it came through it enabled my DSN to get on and order my chosen pump and consumables.  It meant it came direct to me about 4 weeks before pump training which allowed time to read the manual and get to know its features before I was hooked up.

Ask lots of questions at your meeting. It ok to feel nervous. Don't worry about your carb counting, it sounds like you have a good grasp of it. If youre a bit anxious that could be affecting your control at the moment.


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 17, 2010)

Which pump did you choose?


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 18, 2010)

You will have to et us know how you get on , on the 25th im intriged now


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 18, 2010)

spiritfree said:


> Which pump did you choose?



I chose the Medtronic Veo 554


----------



## Monica (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck with your pump meeting tomorrow!!


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 25, 2010)

Good Luck today , let us know how you get on


----------



## shell123x (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for all of the replies  Sorry I haven't been on here for a while I have been so busy with work and things!

I had my pump meeting this morning and it went really really well! It put me in a better mind about the pump and I now understand it better. I am a candidate for the pump and they will fund me so now it's up to me, whether I shall go forward with it or not. 

Just wondering could anybody give me any views on the pump to help me decide?
Shell


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Shell, good to hear that the meeting went well!  There are quite a few threads in here where this question has been asked, have a browse of these ones:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10539

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5268

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=4831


----------



## bev (Nov 25, 2010)

GET ONE.Bev


----------



## shell123x (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah I think I'm going to say yes. But I'm going to wait until Monday now because I have work till late tomorrow and they don't work Saturday and Sundays. Scary stuff though hehe 

Shell


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 25, 2010)

I think you should go ahead and get a pump. You will soon see the benefits of having one. I would never go back to mdi. I think that having a pump is fantastic.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 27, 2010)

Go for it best thing i have EVER done


----------



## shell123x (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you for the replies 
I have accepted the offer of the pump so fingers crossed eek!

Shell


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2010)

shell123x said:


> Thank you for the replies
> I have accepted the offer of the pump so fingers crossed eek!
> 
> Shell



Exciting! If you have any questions, I'm sure the lovely people here will do their best to help you out  Please let us know how things go - it's always interesting to hear people's early experiences and very helpful for others in the same position or considering a pump!


----------

